# Problem with Gildan 2000 and screen print!



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys, this is a post I didn't think I'd have to post but I ran in to a problem. I ordered 200 of these and now I'm stuck. I got my design printed with the silk screening method on Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton White because the dude recommended it. The design print is lovely but I noticed how cheap the Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton felt. I can see my nipples through it lol. Well, since the design came out great I didn't mind but the shirt shrank a little bit out of the dryer and the design looks a little scrunched up. Can I iron it with a towel over it to get the wrinkles out of the design? I did use normal heat to dry the shirt so could that have shrank the shirt? For my future orders I think I will go with a higher quality shirt than the Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton, any recommendations? Also how are the colored Gildan shirts? Better than the whites? Someone recommende Top Tee blank shirts and I got some from my friend but I can't seem to find them at the mills, anyone heard of this brand? Thanks!


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

The Gildan 2000, from our experience is the best shirt out there for decoration. Yes, Beefy ts are nice, but twice the price.

The shirt is 100% cotton. It WILL shrink. YOU control how much it shrinks, by controlling wash parameters - water temp, dryer temp, etc.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

All 100% cotton shirts are going to shrink a little bit. Gildan are the best cheap shirt you want to see a bad shirt print some fruits.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Gildan 2000 is only good for promotional use only as far as im concerned. If you are going to sell the shirts on your site the least you could do is use a Allstyle apparel. Its not even that much to get one. I hate gildan unless its for something like a fundraiser or golf tournament. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Heh, I guess it takes more care than I thought lol. I'm just so used to the higher quality tees from the big names so those factors didn't affect the shirts too much, know what I mean? So no one heard about the 'Top Tee' brand? I heard about the Hanes Beefy but is that the most popular of the higher quality shirts? Are there more options? How about American Apparel? Does it match the Beefy? I won't go back to the Gildan 2000, maybe the colored shirts but not the whites.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

Try selling more then just one shirt to a customer when they want 1000 shirts printed its all about the price per shirt so gildan is the best cheap shirt out there and it prints great just my 2 cents.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Allstyle eh? I'll look in to that. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya its the best promotional shirt. They are the worst at keeping shape. At leat allstyle is 100% pre shrunk cotton and huge companies use them for their own lines such as hurley and so on. For the extra dollar I would take a allstyle over a gildan any day of the week. Especially if your are trying to start a t brand.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

sg613 said:


> Ya its the best promotional shirt. They are the worst at keeping shape. At leat allstyle is 100% pre shrunk cotton and huge companies use them for their own lines such as hurley and so on. for the extra dollar I would take a allstyle over a gildan any day of the week.


The worst huh i guess you never tried fruit of the loom


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I do agree that it printed nicely but I guess since I washed it with regular whites in warm water and high heat for drying so it shrank more than it should have. The quality isn't that bad but when you can see your nipples through the shirt it's not a good thing  Well I guess I'll just sell these first 200 for a lot cheaper than I anticipated but I'll reinvest it to get better quality blank white shirts.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i print 95% of my jobs on gildan G2000 tshirts. they are by far one of the best shirts out there for decorating


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

sg613 said:


> Ya its the best promotional shirt. They are the worst at keeping shape. At leat allstyle is 100% pre shrunk cotton and huge companies use them for their own lines such as hurley and so on. For the extra dollar I would take a allstyle over a gildan any day of the week. Especially if your are trying to start a t brand.


Yes I am trying to start my own brand so the Gildan is a no no. However, even the print shop I went to recommended it so I went with it but it's a hard and expensive lesson learned. I'll definitely go with something better next design and order.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have actually and they are just fine for Promotional use. The gildan is better but for a retail brand I would never want to be associated with junk product that shrinks and has a horrible shape. Allstlye is much better. Even tultex isn't bad at all. I have a shirt printed on tultex and its 15 years old and it still has its shape which is kinda a fashion fit like American Apparel at half the cost.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

jmlampert23 said:


> i print 95% of my jobs on gildan G2000 tshirts. they are by far one of the best shirts out there for decorating


They are great for promotional use. Im not saying they don't print well. If you are trying to establish a brand though you want to have a better quality shirt that will not shrink and that has a much better cut to it.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

One more thing, is there a factory direct mill for the Allstyle blank shirts you guys recommend? Also which Alstyle shirts are you using? The Fine Jersey 5301 or the Adult Short Sleeve 1301? Or what about the Ringspun tee? Thanks!


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Im sure your printer can get them. Usually I order them direct from Allstyle if i need to use them. I print my own line but i use american apparel. From the poker shirts I saw on your site I think allstyle is a great choice and it shouldnt cost you that much more to use them. There are many options for you out there for a better quality shirt than GIldan.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well if you order allstyle you order from their factories. Weather the shirts are made in the usa or mexico I don't know. They are made in both countries. I would say the 1301 or 1701 ringspun. The 5301 is nice but expensive.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh thanks guys! I just signed up with Alstyle but someone else mentioned Tultex. It is cheaper in price than Alstyle but not that much. I think I'll just go with Alstyle. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

vexx78 said:


> Oh thanks guys! I just signed up with Alstyle but someone else mentioned Tultex. It is cheaper in price than Alstyle but not that much. I think I'll just go with Alstyle. Thanks again everyone.


Good choice. Good luck with your next print.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

vexx78 said:


> The design print is lovely but I noticed how cheap the Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton felt. I can see my nipples through it lol.


First, avoid cold rooms ;-) That'll solve one problem.

I think the Gildan 2000's have gotten crappier over the last few years. They have a real problem with machine oil stains (I HOPE that's what it is) and the material seems thinner than it used to. I only buy them because that's what the local warehouses push, but I've started using Anvils when I can get the colors I need. I'm kind of spoiled because I have three distributors within a half-hour drive of my shop, but if I were shipping everything in, I'd find a better shirt.


----------



## adrenochrome (Mar 20, 2008)

When you mentioned that you can see your nipples through it, it sounds like you may have gotten the wrong shirt. I use Gildan 2000G and 5000G all of the time. The 2000G is a 6.1 Cotton and I personally wear them all of the time (without any partial nudity.) The 5000G is its 5.3 oz counter part and sounds more like what you mentioned. 

Could it be that you received the 5000 instead of the 2000?


----------



## GlennC (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used the Gildan 6.1oz for vinyl/heat press for a few years and never had a problem. If they do shrink a little, the tend to stretch right back while wearing. You have to remember, there are counterfeits out there too. Make sure you buy from a reputable dealer.


----------



## EIPC (Oct 22, 2007)

Port and company are my favorite tee


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

vexx78 said:


> ...when you can see your nipples through the shirt it's not a good thing


Who says! 

Actually this has nothing to do with the quality of the shirt and more to do with the weight of the fabric, anatomy, and choice of undergarment. Many of the higher quality, more fashionable shirts come in lighter weights.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

jmlampert23 said:


> i print 95% of my jobs on gildan G2000 tshirts. they are by far one of the best shirts out there for decorating


Ditto here.


----------

